
At the Modules of Madness - dEnigma
http://thedoomthatcametopuppet.tumblr.com/
======
dEnigma
Posts generated by a Markov chain trained on the Puppet documentation and the
assorted works of H. P. Lovecraft. Created by @branan using barrucadu/markov.
Inspired by King James Programming[1]. Or check it out on Twitter[2]

[1][http://kingjamesprogramming.tumblr.com/](http://kingjamesprogramming.tumblr.com/)
[2][http://twitter.com/cthulops](http://twitter.com/cthulops)

Example:

“ __Bonus work: __Make Puppet manage the DocumentRoot folder, and put a hand
to my forehead amidst the engulfing blackness.”

